# Rotation relativ zur Rotation einer anderen Transform Group



## SegFault (17. Dez 2008)

Ich hab eine TransformGroup in welcher die Rotation eines Objektes gespeichert wird. Ich möchte diese Objekt drehen aber nicht konform der Lokalen Achse sondern im verhältnis zur Kamera Rotation
Die TransformGroup für die Rotation der Kamera hab ich auch schon aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das alles so zusammenmultiplizieren soll das hinterher das Objekt im Blickwinkel Rotiert ist.

Ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert aber das ergebnis war weniger Ertragreich
hier mal das was ich habe an Quellcode


```
else if ( to == RelativeTo.CAMERA )
        {
            //Transform Objekt für die Rotation
            Transform3D crot = new Transform3D();
            //Transform Objekt für die bisherige Rotation
            Transform3D oldrot = new Transform3D();
            //TRansformObjekt der Kamera
            Transform3D camrot = Camera.get().getYRotation();
            crot.rotX(val);
            //bisherige Rotation holen
            rot.getTransform(oldrot);
           //Hier müssen die Multiplikationen hin
           //<--
           //
           rot.setTransform(<irgendwas>);  
        }
```


----------



## SegFault (17. Dez 2008)

PS.: Das Beispiel ist nur für die X Rotation eine lösung auf y und z rotation anzupassen wäre ja nicht schwer.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2008)

Wie viele Alternativen gibt es außer

```
oldrot.mul(crot);
rot.setTransform(oldrot);
```
und

```
crot.mul(oldcrot);
rot.setTransform(crot);
```
?


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie viele Alternativen gibt es außer
> 
> ```
> oldrot.mul(crot);
> ...



Da wir hier 3 Transform3D Objekte habe schon weitaus mehr als bedacht. Hab momentan 12 ausprobiert und keine hat geholfen da ich denke mal der ansatz etwas falsch ist das einfach zu multiplizieren. Da habe ich ja einige Rotationen doppelt drinnen. Grafisch ist der Effekt dadurch zu erkennen das das Objekt viel zu schnell dreht. Sozusagen ein Überlagern der Rotation. Weiß auch nicht was ich prinzipiell da noch machen könnte.


----------

